# Frozen pex



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a pex pipe break from a freeze up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep... It doesn't have immunity...

How far apart were the fittings where it split?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Was it uponor?


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

That's not uponor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Was it uponor?


It doesn't matter...
Uponor/Wirsbo will split from freezing too...:yes:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep... It doesn't have immunity...
> 
> 
> 
> How far apart were the fittings where it split?



30" apart


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> 30" apart


Unusual for that distance, usually 2-7" apart for metal fittings is the length where freeze damage happens. Did you notice an exposure to a cold draft in the middle somewhere, usually damage results from 2 separate ice plugs freezing toward the center...


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Unusual for that distance, usually 2-7" apart for metal fittings is the length where freeze damage happens. Did you notice an exposure to a cold draft in the middle somewhere, usually damage results from 2 separate ice plugs freezing toward the center...



It was in a old warehouse next to a old closed in window. Small draft was coming in from wood over window.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I had a pex pipe break from a freeze up.
> View attachment 39489














What's that brass fitting on top of the blue pipe?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What's that brass fitting on top of the blue pipe?



Copper to pex adapter


----------

